# Australian looking at moving to Canada



## Jakespikey

Hello everyone! I'm from Sydney, Australia, I'm 19 nearing 20 and I've been looking at moving to Canada for the past two years. I realise at present with the world economies in their current state it isn't exactly an ideal time to be considering a move, however I'm looking more towards the future, I still have until November 2010 until I graduate from university where I am studying Commerce and majoring in both Management & Human Resource Management. Hopefully by this time job prospects improve.

If all avenues stay the same I'm planning on applying for a 24 month working visa, which can be applied for indefinately until it is discontinued if need be (I can't post links yet as I'm a new member so you can google this for more information if necessary: WHP: Working Holiday Program Canada) and was also wondering what peoples opinions are on obtaining work in Canada with an Australian university degree with no Australian or Canadian job experience. Obviously this question is difficult as we don't know what the economic climate will be like but really I'm just after peoples past experiences (assuming that it was possibile in the past few years it will may be possibile again), it doesn't necesarily have to be with my area of study. I'm also interested in knowing wether Canadians regard Australian degrees highly like many British companies seem to.

Thanks to everyone who reads  All tips are welcome!

P.S. Incase someone brings up the weather, I absolutely hate our summers in Australia they are far too hot (I know many will call me crazy)! I enjoyed the colder weather on travels through Europe from early November to late February this year, though I realise Canada gets much colder.

EDIT: I also forgot to add this:
The 24 month working visa available to Australians doesn't require you to have a job lined up, I plan on looking for a job as soon as I get there but will bring enough money to be without a job for a few months. I believe I'll have more luck finding a job this way as I'll be able to talk face to face with potential employers and they will know I'm genuinely capable of working in Canada for them if they decide to hire me. I also have Canadian friends who are willing to help me get on my feet so to speak until I get a job though if need be though I'd prefer not to burden them naturally.


----------



## Auld Yin

Jakespikey said:


> Hello everyone! I'm from Sydney, Australia, I'm 19 nearing 20 and I've been looking at moving to Canada for the past two years. I realise at present with the world economies in their current state it isn't exactly an ideal time to be considering a move, however I'm looking more towards the future, I still have until November 2010 until I graduate from university where I am studying Commerce and majoring in both Management & Human Resource Management. Hopefully by this time job prospects improve.
> 
> If all avenues stay the same I'm planning on applying for a 24 month working visa, which can be applied for indefinately until it is discontinued if need be (I can't post links yet as I'm a new member so you can google this for more information if necessary: WHP: Working Holiday Program Canada) and was also wondering what peoples opinions are on obtaining work in Canada with an Australian university degree with no Australian or Canadian job experience. Obviously this question is difficult as we don't know what the economic climate will be like but really I'm just after peoples past experiences (assuming that it was possibile in the past few years it will may be possibile again), it doesn't necesarily have to be with my area of study. I'm also interested in knowing wether Canadians regard Australian degrees highly like many British companies seem to.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who reads  All tips are welcome!
> 
> P.S. Incase someone brings up the weather, I absolutely hate our summers in Australia they are far too hot (I know many will call me crazy)! I enjoyed the colder weather on travels through Europe from early November to late February this year, though I realise Canada gets much colder.
> 
> EDIT: I also forgot to add this:
> The 24 month working visa available to Australians doesn't require you to have a job lined up, I plan on looking for a job as soon as I get there but will bring enough money to be without a job for a few months. I believe I'll have more luck finding a job this way as I'll be able to talk face to face with potential employers and they will know I'm genuinely capable of working in Canada for them if they decide to hire me. I also have Canadian friends who are willing to help me get on my feet so to speak until I get a job though if need be though I'd prefer not to burden them naturally.


Well you won't be coming for at least another 18 months so the job market will, God willing, have improvd substantially by then.
As with Australia, Canada is a land of immigrants so your Australian background should not be an impediment here (just your funny accent), but discrimination exists everywhere and one is always going to come across ******** in every society.
It stands to reason that North American (read Canadian) employers are more familiar with university standards of NA institutions but if your Australian degree is from a well respected school then I can't imagine it not being accepted.
It appears you are getting your ducks lined up and doing much forward planning. Having friends here is a good thing, even if only to point you in the right directions.
Given your field of study and your WHP status it may prove difficult to find employment in the world of finance but if, as you say, you are willing to do other work then I'm sure you will do well here.
Good Luck.


----------



## Jakespikey

Hello Auld Yin, thanks for your reply and your comment about my accent which I must say was quite funny from a Scotsman but I'll take it on the chin 

I've read a fair bit and I've come across companies that claim to be able evaluate a foreign university degree (for a fee) in comparison to a Canadian degree, they then send you a certificate which you can show potential employers that you are qualified to the standard that a Canadian student would be. I know lots people try to scam would be immigrants and was wondering are these sorts of companies scaming or are they legit? If they are legitament do employers regard these as credibile and if so would you know of a good company to go through?

Also I was wondering wether Canadian employers on a whole value volunteer work on resumes, I know lots of employers in Australia like it when someone has voluntered their time for a particular cause.

Lastly is there anything I could do in the lead up to moving to Canada that could make me more employable there other then obtaining my university degree? I'm guessing that its unlikely but I thought I would throw it out there.

Thanks again for the time and effort.


----------



## Auld Yin

Jakespikey said:


> Hello Auld Yin, thanks for your reply and your comment about my accent which I must say was quite funny from a Scotsman but I'll take it on the chin
> 
> I've read a fair bit and I've come across companies that claim to be able evaluate a foreign university degree (for a fee) in comparison to a Canadian degree, they then send you a certificate which you can show potential employers that you are qualified to the standard that a Canadian student would be. I know lots people try to scam would be immigrants and was wondering are these sorts of companies scaming or are they legit? If they are legitament do employers regard these as credibile and if so would you know of a good company to go through?
> 
> Also I was wondering wether Canadian employers on a whole value volunteer work on resumes, I know lots of employers in Australia like it when someone has voluntered their time for a particular cause.
> 
> Lastly is there anything I could do in the lead up to moving to Canada that could make me more employable there other then obtaining my university degree? I'm guessing that its unlikely but I thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> Thanks again for the time and effort.


Haven't you noticed that everyone else has an accent but you do not. I think I sound like any other Canadian but they tell me I don't. I know that's crap.
I was not aware of companies comparing quality of degrees but I think I would avoid them. I doubt many Canadian employers would lay much stock in them. As I'm sure you're aware North America is awash in many very high quality business schools, so your competition would be great and every year the major financial corporations bid for the highest graduates at employment fairs and the like. 
Adding your volunteer efforts to your resume can do nothing but good. Some employers look upon that as an indication that the applicant has a social conscience.
There's not a great deal you can do before moving other than researching companies that can use your qualifications. Obviously this is a difficult time in the financial world. Many have been laid off so the market has many job seekers with good, solid records.


----------



## barrywaynewingo

*a message from canada*



Jakespikey said:


> Hello everyone! I'm from Sydney, Australia, I'm 19 nearing 20 and I've been looking at moving to Canada for the past two years. I realise at present with the world economies in their current state it isn't exactly an ideal time to be considering a move, however I'm looking more towards the future, I still have until November 2010 until I graduate from university where I am studying Commerce and majoring in both Management & Human Resource Management. Hopefully by this time job prospects improve.
> 
> If all avenues stay the same I'm planning on applying for a 24 month working visa, which can be applied for indefinately until it is discontinued if need be (I can't post links yet as I'm a new member so you can google this for more information if necessary: WHP: Working Holiday Program Canada) and was also wondering what peoples opinions are on obtaining work in Canada with an Australian university degree with no Australian or Canadian job experience. Obviously this question is difficult as we don't know what the economic climate will be like but really I'm just after peoples past experiences (assuming that it was possibile in the past few years it will may be possibile again), it doesn't necesarily have to be with my area of study. I'm also interested in knowing wether Canadians regard Australian degrees highly like many British companies seem to.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who reads  All tips are welcome!
> 
> P.S. Incase someone brings up the weather, I absolutely hate our summers in Australia they are far too hot (I know many will call me crazy)! I enjoyed the colder weather on travels through Europe from early November to late February this year, though I realise Canada gets much colder.
> 
> EDIT: I also forgot to add this:
> The 24 month working visa available to Australians doesn't require you to have a job lined up, I plan on looking for a job as soon as I get there but will bring enough money to be without a job for a few months. I believe I'll have more luck finding a job this way as I'll be able to talk face to face with potential employers and they will know I'm genuinely capable of working in Canada for them if they decide to hire me. I also have Canadian friends who are willing to help me get on my feet so to speak until I get a job though if need be though I'd prefer not to burden them naturally.


hello to you,
i am a canadian originally from the usa and my wife is a canadian originally from spain. we have been in canada over 30 years. my wife is 46 and i am 63 and we started a new family and have an 8 and a 7 years old. maybe this bit of background makes you understand why we are in the process to find a partner or maybe a buyer, althou a partner is better since the project we have can be profitable very fast. we have a gorgeous piece of land subdivided in four lots and with permits to build located in cape breton ns. it contains 11 acres with 2000 ft of ocean. we are stuck due to our money responsabilities raising a new family but we have the possibility to build four homes in our land which would make a big enough profit as well as provide us and someone else with a home. there is a need for senior´s housing and since we have permits from the gov´t to go ahead with a 12 units bldg. we got the land and 25%of the investment would come from the gov´t as well as 25% of the rents for 10 years, we have done all the work but can´t come up with the inicial capital of about 50,000 to 100,000 can. we have an incorporated company or we are ready to give a lot of our land or maybe build a couple of homes. the bldg. is the best idea since we could get a salary and there is a home to live for the person who takes care of it. would you be interested in looking at this type of partnership. the fact that we have a company already registered means that the paperwork to have an associate/partner is already done. that would be very easy for you and it would allowe us to proceed and make money out of assets that are just seating. our land is paid for, no debts.


----------

